# Digicam



## amit2005 (Mar 27, 2007)

hi i'm planning to buy canon powershot A540/A530....which has best value for money...for amateur fotos....here in shimla costing 14000/12000 INR


----------



## 24online (Mar 27, 2007)

just find reviews
amazon.com
ebay.com
shopping.com
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_camera
*www.thedigitalcamera.org/
*www.dcresource.com/


----------

